# latest advice from fco



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Dear All,

We expect more demonstrations in and around Tahrir Square this Friday. We understand this demo to have been called by the Muslim Brotherhood and that it is expected to be large. We have also heard reports of demonstrations planned in Heliopolis (Roxy Square) and in Alexandria for Friday. 

Taxi's

We have had a few reports recently concerning aggressive taxi drivers and have issued the guidance below to staff: 

The incidents usually involve drivers of the black cabs who have old and not mechanically sound vehicles which is a hazard in itself. The drivers either do not put the meter on when the passenger gets into the cab or the cab does not have a meter. When it comes to paying the cab fare an extortionate amount of money is demanded which is when the arguments start.

To alleviate this type of situation I would recommend that you do not use the black cabs but use the new white type of taxi with working meters. You should remind the taxi driver to put his meter on when you get into the taxi. This will stop you from being charged with an exorbitant fare as you will be able to view the price. If they do not wish to put the meter on, simply get out of the cab. 

It is best practice to know the direction you destination as some taxi drivers will take longer routes to make the fair larger. Have the rough fare to hand and ensure that you get out of the taxi before paying, especially the ladies. Ladies should keep their handbag away from the driver towards the door as some drivers have snatched bags before driving away. 

I would also recommend that you do not get into a taxi that has someone else in it. If when travelling the taxi driver stops to pick up another fare, then I strongly suggest you get out of the cab.

If you have been out and have a couple of drinks it is preferable to have your own, or a reliable driver, to take you home. When you have been drinking your mind and senses can be impaired, so you are not truly aware what is happening around you which can be dangerous. 

In addition we have had a couple reports of assaults and bag snatchings from taxi's whilst the person has been walking on the pavement, even in daylight. Please be aware of your surroundings if a taxi pulls up beside you and behaves in a suspicious manner. Get away from the situation quickly. In addition, if carrying handbags or another bag containing valuables hold the bag on the inside of the pavement rather than the road side.


Best regards,

Dawn Naughton
Her Majesty's Consul


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

